
It seems that it is impossible to get to level 10 - howbo_bby
https://thundershotgames.github.io/Pamman/
======
howbo_bby
I would be most grateful if you could try and comment my game. Help me to
spread a bit of my passion.

~~~
mimsee
Ok let's kick things off with mixed content security warning. You must change
all http resources to https. Just look at browser console.

